# Non-compact Vortex clearance issues? Frame Trade?



## zacattacks (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi, I was wondering if any non-compact Litespeed Vortex owners have experienced a lack of rear tire clearance when trying to run 25c or larger tires. When I had 25c Grand Prix 3000s on the bike there was hardly any space between the tire and the front der. clamp. 

On a related note, can anyone confirm the amount of clearance on the newer compact Vortex? In pics it seems that maybe there is a little more room for larger tires. 

Thanks for the advice, and in the next few weeks I may be looking to swap my yr. 2000(?) 59cm Vortex frame (non-compact, non-integrated 1 1/8 H.S.) for a compact vortex, Merlin extralight (non-integrated H.S. only) or some other Ti frame with a 57ish top tube. I would even consider trading for a size smaller non-compact Vortex frame since I am only a bit over 6ft and like more standover height than most. If anyone is looking to swap in the other direction please let me know what you had in mind.

-Zac


----------



## Tequila Joe (May 30, 2004)

zacattacks said:


> On a related note, can anyone confirm the amount of clearance on the newer compact Vortex? In pics it seems that maybe there is a little more room for larger tires.
> 
> -Zac


I'll check for you when I get home tonight.

T.J.

EDIT: 
The area where clearance is tightest is between the tire and chain stays. My electronic caliper reads ~28.4mm distance where the tire resides. It'll be very tight but a 25mm tire should fit. There is plenty of room between the tire, seat tube and FD hanger.


----------

